
The 14 lies taught to us by Psychiatry Professors in medical school - imperio59
https://www.madinamerica.com/2016/01/duty-to-warn-14-lies-that-our-psychiatry-professors-in-medical-school-taught-us/
======
wahern
Crackpot alert. Just a bunch of strawmen myths concocted by an author who
proceeds to commit the same scientific and logic errors he accuses the
psychiatric establishment of making. All the arguments are of the form:

    
    
      a) The evidence for [supposed] claim X regarding issue Y is
         weak or wrong.
      b) It's wrong because of
        i) facial insight
      c) I'll tell you exactly why Y happens; it happens because
        i) unsubstantiated conjecture

